# Add Static Route in Mac OS X 10.6.4



## pdurgaramesh (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi friends, 

i want to know how I can put a static route in my system MAC OS X 10.6.4, kindly help me in this.

Durga Ramesh.P


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2010)

Easy. Open System Preferences-> Network and Configure it Manually to set a Static IP address that you assign it (from a router or switch).


----------



## pdurgaramesh (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for replying, but how can i set a routing table to access multiple networks. Currently my MAC system is 192.168.144.0 series network and i want 2 access 192.168.80.0 series network.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 29, 2010)

Is this in the same network but just on different VLANS?


----------



## pdurgaramesh (Oct 4, 2010)

It is on the same network, not in VLANS.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 4, 2010)

Well depends if you Mac is a Mac Pro (with Two (2) Ethernet ports) or is you have a Mac with an Ethernet port AND an Airport card (wireless) Most any portable Mac or iMac).


----------



## pdurgaramesh (Oct 5, 2010)

It is having one Ethernet port and Airport Card


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 5, 2010)

On my Mac Pro (which has TWO ethernet ports and an Airport card) I just open System Preferences->Network and In the right hand column I just selected the port and configured it. I connect to THREE different networks And it works by the set order of the system Preferences->Network pane.  The top of that pane is my primary (the quickest connected port) and the secondary for the other ports, in the order of importance.  It's not rocket science.


----------

